# Subtank mini bell cap



## masonlvvy (21/4/15)

woo,i saw someone sell the subtank mini bell cap,it looks awesome.....

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## BioHAZarD (21/4/15)

Green juice!!!. Sorry just had to comment on the colour. . The bell cap looks awesome though.

Sent from my Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac (21/4/15)

BioHAZarD said:


> *Green juice!!!*. Sorry just had to comment on the colour. . The bell cap looks awesome though.
> 
> Sent from my Note 4 using Tapatalk



Some "Mary Jane" maybe?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (21/4/15)

I must have this!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (21/4/15)

thats a must have for every subtank mini owner. looks awesome!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## wikked (21/4/15)

Pity there's nothing for the full size subtank


----------

